#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  runes

## Y Ddraig Goch

i want to know something more about runes, how they work and what is their purpose. thank you

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Runes are fantastic, but make sure you get a good book by a Scandinavian author. Blum is lightweight. I have owned a set for over twenty years, you can make your own. I use them not only in divination and spell work. The legend is Odin sacrificed himself so man may have the knowledge to keep him alive. He hung himself from the Yggdrasil tree and the runes came into being. They are one of the most accurate of divination elements I have ever use.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

can u recomend me any book that has accurate info on runes ?

----------


## Lady Dunsany

HMMM. I do not use books but let us see,

Freyja Aswynn, Principles of Runes, 

Nigel Pennick The Complete Illustrated Guide to the Runes

Blum is okay for beginners but is sort of lightweight, then you could move on from there.

----------


## Reinga

This is what books I would recomend; Edred Thorsson (or Flowers) Futhark A Handbook of Rune Magic, Runecasters Handbook and Northan Magic. Very good books I would start with Futharc if I was you.

----------


## S33k3R

I'm just curious...

What about the theory that, instead of F-U-Th-A-R-C...the correct sequence is U-Th-A-R-C , with Ur being likened to the mother nurturer of life, boundless energy and all possibilities and "Fe" coming last as fulfillment. 

When I started with runes, many years ago...the first book I read had them in this order. Only when I started reading other works did I realize that this was not the "accepted" order...but it was to late, it made sense to me and still does. I still use this order and, for me at least, the results are indisputable. It works. 

Whats even worse is that I use a blank rune before "Ur" as my first rune  :Tongue: ...but that stems more from my belief in the void and concept of emptiness...emptiness before possibility, before there can be something, there must be nothing. I realize that this is non-traditional...but hey, its fits my paradigm just peachy.

Anyone else use this method, (or any other "non traditional ways"), or am I the only aberration?

like I said...just curious.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I haven't, but I do not think one has to go by the norm, whatever works for you is what is important. The runes tap into the unconscious and the emptiness anyway so it should not matter.

----------


## Reinga

I have not heard of the system you are refering but I if its a working you should continue with that. I don't use the blank rune, its only a modern concept as far as I know and when I was learning the runes from Thorsson's books he stays away from the idea.

I would like some more info though on the idea of the UTHARC if you could give me the author name or some net info that would be helpful?

----------


## daecon

The blank rune has no historical basis, but the runestone itself can be useful if you manage to loose one of the other tiles.

----------


## Reinga

Very good point but I made my own runes so I only made 24 I have kept the branch I made it from though so if I do loose one I can make a new.

----------


## S33k3R

> I have not heard of the system you are refering but I if its a working you should continue with that. I don't use the blank rune, its only a modern concept as far as I know and when I was learning the runes from Thorsson's books he stays away from the idea.
> 
> I would like some more info though on the idea of the UTHARC if you could give me the author name or some net info that would be helpful?


He's a rather fluffy fellow by the name of Kenneth Meadows. His book is called "Rune Power"

Like I said...his was the first book on the runes I ever came across, (and the first occult book I ever read), and sort of started me on my path. First impressions last and his concepts kind of stuck with me. I still think its a good book and recommend it. Its light and easy for a beginner but lots to think about.

His whole concept is that the runes tell the story of creation as they unfold..hence the slight change in order. Its not really a change in order, its just moving the first rune from "Fe" to "Ur". By and large his interpretation of the runes are conventional, just illustrated as a part of a bigger picture.

----------


## Reinga

Thanks for the info S33k3r I'll check it out if I get a chance. Most books have some use even the ones for begginers. Seems a bit odd though to rearange the order of the runes. Now you have mentioned it I remember coming across this book on the internet whilst looking for something else I havent read it though.

Uthark: Nightside of the Runes: Amazon.co.uk: Thomas Karlsson, T. Ketola, Tommie Eriksson: Books

And it seems like the author's of this book also place Fehu as the last rune and Uruz as the first maybe a book worth looking into maybe not. Anyone know this book?

----------


## S33k3R

Now thats a book I've been trying to get my hands on...one of the authors is involved in the order of the Dragon Rouge...sort of a left handed path type organization. They seem to focus more in the sinister side of things  :Rolleyes:  

looks rather interesting actually.

Does anybody know about this order at all?

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Yes. They are based in Sweden. There are dues to join and I think they charge for the teachings. Other than that do not know. I would do my research before I take the next step.

----------


## BlackBearMage

I use runes and runic rows as talismans.

----------


## S33k3R

Why thank you kindly Ms. Eretik.

Very usefull.

----------


## a444

i myself spent a lot of time in public libraries and read as much as i could of runes an divination, so now I use found stones clean them then charge them of my energy. that's it

----------

